# Encendido aleatorio de MP3



## generacionZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Tengo un iriver t10 (mp3) y no se que le pasa tuve otro antes de este y le pasaba algo parecido, alli va:
cuando estoy escuchando musica y mis audífonos estan conectados hay momentos en que se apaga el mp3 y se vuelve a encender y lo intenta así varias veces como que si la entrada de los audífonos hicieran algo ya que aveces al moverlo se arregla y sigue reproduciendo musica normal.

Quiero saber que es lo que sucede.


----------



## eusko (Feb 27, 2007)

Podría ser una soldadura fria, habría que resoldar los puntos de alimentacion y mirar mas zonas, suele pasar bastante.


----------



## Sanjony (Oct 18, 2007)

Tengo un problema con mi MP3, lo que sucedio fue que cuando estaba actualizandola con el disco que trae, y hay una opcion que es para formatearla y sin querer active la pestañita y me la empezo a formatear y al darme cuenta la desconecte y desde ese entonces la PC no me la reconoce ni tampoco enciende. Diganme que puedo hacer en este caso.
Espero su pronta respuesta que estoy desesperado.!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 18, 2007)

Hola.

Tu MP3 es como un disco duro para la computadora, si no lo formateas, no lo reconoce.
Conecta tu MP3 en la computadora, formatealo con su disco de formateo.

Dices que la computadora no reconoce, si tu mp3 tiene pilas recargables internas, recargalas con su  cargador, o recargalas con la computadora, solo tienes que conectar el mp3 a ella.
Sí usa pilas externas cambialas por unas nuevas.


Si no enciende mp3, despues de haber hecho to lo mencionado, desarma tu mp3, con mucho cuidado, y  rearmala nuevamente sin hacer nada, esto a veces funciona.
Me ocurrió que caualmente golpie un mp3 y lo desconecté de la computadora y cayó al piso, la computadora no lo reconocía e hice lo que te menciono arriba, (dearmarlo).
Espero que tengas suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado. 
Nota: conecta el mp3 a la computadora usa nuevo hardware (en Windows), tal vez lo reconzca.


----------



## eale8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hola, es hecho que hayas arrancado el cable de la pc me indica que tienes dañada la particion, lo unico que resta es reformatearlo y cuando lo quieras retirar solo dale clik al icono de usb que aparece en la barra de tareas.
bye


----------

